# Oiler felts for Atlas lathe on Ebay



## JPMacG (Jan 18, 2020)

Just noticed this.  I have no connection with the seller other than I did buy wiper felts from him last year.  They were good.









						NEW Atlas Lathe 10"12" Wicking Felt 6 557-047 replacements USA See Description    | eBay
					

Can be used in Timken bearing or Babbet bearing lathes.  Here is list of Craftsman 12" lathes models built by Atlas press Co. Typical uses include: lubrication wicks, grease seals and wipers. Felt is highly.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## chippermat (Jan 18, 2020)

Does using these make it so you don't have to fill the oilers so often? Like the oil is slowly metered to bearings? Including the sintered bronze bushings?


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 18, 2020)

Short answer is Yes.

I have bought these for the spindle bearing cups as well as replacement felt way oilers and rubber wipers from (I think) this buyer and from Clausing.  I haven't checked the comparative prices recently but my recollection is that the parts were a little cheaper from Clausing but as Clausing ships via UPS and UPS has a 1 lb minimum, which one is cheaper overall depends upon whether or not you need something else from Clausing.


----------



## chippermat (Jan 18, 2020)

That's pretty slick. So if I put this felt in the oilers of my 6" Atlas with sleeve bearings, how often would I need to fill them? Because now I do it daily


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 18, 2020)

You should open the cover and look probably every day that you use the lathe.  But if there is still any liquid visible, close the cover and go on to the other oiling points.  I have always considered the felt plugs as insurance for when I forget to check.


----------



## chippermat (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice, thank you.


----------



## Grinderman (Jan 18, 2020)

JPMacG said:


> Just noticed this.  I have no connection with the seller other than I did buy wiper felts from him last year.  They were good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got mine today from this guy. You get 6 and they seem to be good quality. He also sent me some free samples of the wiper felts. They were $4.54 to my door.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Is this a "Special" type of felt material or is it just normal felt that is Pre-cut to fit the machine oilers?


----------



## Grinderman (Jan 18, 2020)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Is this a "Special" type of felt material or is it just normal felt that is Pre-cut to fit the machine oilers?


Don’t know for sure, probably regular felt. I was using the Dremel polishing felts which seemed to work ok but are a little thick at 1/4”. These are 1/8” thick and leave a little more room for oil without running over.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 18, 2020)

chippermat said:


> That's pretty slick. So if I put this felt in the oilers of my 6" Atlas with sleeve bearings, how often would I need to fill them? Because now I do it daily


If its cup oilers, daily is the norm.


----------

